# Getwitter, computerachtig



## ThomasK

Welke pre- en suffixen zijn zo productief dat je ze "zelfs" bij _tweeten _(voilà, nog een !) en bij _computer _kunt gebruiken ?

Ik zie 
- *ge*- ... 
- *en *: infinitiefvorming
-* -achtig
- er/ -aar ?  *: een _twitteraar _-- en een _vrijeberoeper _(aaarrrrh !)


----------



## HKK

-isering is ook heel flexibel.


----------



## ThomasK

Juist. Ik dacht even aan _vertwittering_, maar dat heb ik nog niet gelezen.


----------



## HKK

Het is maar één klik verwijderd, in 799-voud 

Ik dacht nog aan aantal verwerkwoordingen die heel gemakkelijk gaan:

_- Ik ben uitgetwitterd voor vandaag!
- O ja? Ik ga nog even doortwitteren/voorttwitteren/verdertwitteren._


----------



## ThomasK

Je hebt gelijk. Dus toch. Volkomen akkoord: _uit-, door_-, enz., maar dat zijn natuurlijk (toch ?) samenstellingen, geen afleidingen. Die liggen makkelijker; afleidingen zijn gewoonlijk minder productief.


----------



## Joannes

_-(er)ig

_bvb.,
_Ik heb het niet voor de twitterige manier van communiceren van de pers tegenwoordig.
_
Ook bvb. _-heid_ maar die is voor bijvoeglijke naamwoorden.
_Her_- en _be_- voor werkwoorden (resp. herhaling en transitiviteit) zijn ook productief. Wellicht kan je wel een innovatieve zin met _twitteren _maken. En ook _ver_-: van een persoon als Yves Leterme kan je gerust zeggen dat ie zich al wel eens vertwitterd heeft. 

Ook _on_- en _ont_- zijn productief maar iets moeilijker in te denken voor twitteren wellicht.


----------



## ThomasK

Joannes said:


> _-(er)ig
> 
> _bvb.,
> _Ik heb het niet voor de twitterige manier van communiceren van de pers tegenwoordig.
> _
> Ook bvb. _-heid_ maar die is voor bijvoeglijke naamwoorden.
> _Her_- en _be_- voor werkwoorden (resp. herhaling en transitiviteit) zijn ook productief. Wellicht kan je wel een innovatieve zin met _twitteren _maken. En ook _ver_-: van een persoon als Yves Leterme kan je gerust zeggen dat ie zich al wel eens vertwitterd heeft.
> 
> Ook _on_- en _ont_- zijn productief maar iets moeilijker in te denken voor twitteren wellicht.



Twitterig: nooit aan gedacht, maar vermoedelijk juist. 
Her-: zeer juist, zeker. 
Be- nog niet zeker, maar zeker productief inderdaad. 
Ver-twitteren: nog niet gelezen, maar begrijpelijk, zeker (is er niet een dame in de Vlaamse regering, die daarin een meester is - of nee, dat is geen getwitter of getweet... ;-)

Zou het kunnen dat eigenlijk bijna alle suffixen bruikbaar blijken bij deze woorden? Vermoedelijk omdat deze woorden geen aparte taalkundige status meer hebben...


----------

